# Salamander ID- from Oregon



## BugsInCyberspace.com (Dec 26, 2010)

I found this at work a couple of nights ago. I find similar ones in my backyard (a half dozen if I look for them), but this is by far the largest individual I've seen so I wonder if it may be a different species.

I believe the ones I find in my backyard are Ensatina sp. but this one is larger and maybe darker at about 5 inches. It has a grayish underside, while the smaller ones seem to have been slightly more orange (not that FIRE orange I see in the local newt). It might just be that this is the first mature specimen I've ever seen of my local Ensatina?? I have found some as small as 30mm.

Any suggestions or leads to links are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe _Amybstoma gracile_


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

It might be the Arboreal Salamander, Aneides lugubris lugubris? It's a very variable species and found in the Pacific Northwest.

Richard.


----------



## BugsInCyberspace.com (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks a bunch! Both are great suggestions, though I think the Ambystoma photos I checked out look the most similar.

Peter


----------

